# Trail Cams



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Anyone with some experience with trail cams around here?

I am going to purchase one in the next month and would greatly appreciate some help with deciding which one to buy.

I don't want to get the top of the line, I wish, but I want a good practical unit.

Digital or 35mm?

Models that worked well
Models that you wish you had passed on or heard are not that great.

Thanks again.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Digital is the best way to go. The cost upfront is considerably more but in the long run you will save money by not purchasing film or having to get it developed. It can get expensive to have an entire roll developed when there was only one or two good pictures on it. With digital you can be more selective on which ones you print off. Digital also holds more pictures than a roll of film.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

When I was using one I think I spooked more deer then anything. When you put it out and check it make sure you treat it just like you are hunting, dont leave scent all over, dont check it when deer are moving, and dont tell your buddys where it is. The guys I hunt with would go out and "check it for me", Id have more pics. of their ugly a$$es then of deer. Id also go with digital because of the reasons Powder said. I spent more on gas running to town to get them developed and more film then I would have if Id just bought a digital to start with. They are a pretty cool when you get some pics of a big old bruiser under your stand at 6:45 am.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Go Digital. 
I have heard good things about the new one from Moultrie. I think its only around 130 bucks, too.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

the best trail cam out there on the market is the cuddeback. They are more expensive but give you the best perfermance out there by reacting faster and longer battary life, it'll definately be the one i buy next time. I have a stealth cam at the moment which is pretty good and you can add a memory card and another source of power so you can keep it out there weeks at times.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I just picked up a Stealth Cam 1.3 megapixel at Cabela's for $169 and they have a $20 mail-in rebate right now. I haven't had a chance to set it up yet but I've heard good things about them. The model I bought uses SD cards.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Go with the digital!! I have both and the digital turns out way better pictures and it is a lot less hassle!!


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

i just bought the moultrie outdoors digital one from wal-mart for only 98 bucks! i couldn't believe it. All i need now is time this weekend to try it out. Will post results soon.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Got a cuddyback and couldn't be happier. Uses a compactflash card that fits right in my digital camera for field viewing. As far a sent goes this time of year it matters not. Went out and checked it one evening, came back a few days later and a 6x6 might be a 7x6 had come in about 6 hours after my sweaty *** had been there. Wasn't even the one that i was trying to get a pic of but still a darn nice deer. His buddy makes him look like a dink  . If i could figure out how to post a pic on this sight i would post it up for ya all. 
Input please.


----------

